# Tank Filtration upgrade, swap.



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

So I've got a 30g just starting, and a 20g established (10 weeks), and a fry tank (1gal) which has NO filtration yet. Can I move my 30g's so-called 50G filter to the 20g before the 30g has cycled even once? And move the 20g tank's so called 20g-filter to the 1-gal just like that? I was thinking of waiting until the 20g (only established tank) I have needs a filter change and then throwing the old sponge into the 30g tank to help it get started when I have to buy and install the brand-new 75g or 100g filter onto that 30g tank. Is that the right way to do it?

W


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> So I've got a 30g just starting, and a 20g established (10 weeks), and a fry tank (1gal) which has NO filtration yet. Can I move my 30g's so-called 50G filter to the 20g before the 30g has cycled even once? And move the 20g tank's so called 20g-filter to the 1-gal just like that? I was thinking of waiting until the 20g (only established tank) I have needs a filter change and then throwing the old sponge into the 30g tank to help it get started when I have to buy and install the brand-new 75g or 100g filter onto that 30g tank. Is that the right way to do it?
> 
> W


'old sponge'??

You know those sponges are good for like four years right?

as per spereading bacteria ... you dont wanna rush.

You can smell the nitrogen cycle.

stage 1 smells acrid and bitter

stage 2 smells kind of sweet like fermenting sugar

stage 3 smells like wet clay

cycled tanks smell like healthy wet black earth.

A good fish keeping technique is to smell your aquariums daily. Smell em in the morning. Smell after you feed- if the healthy earth smell isn't back in five minutes you're overfeeding for your bacteria load.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

*cool!*

Thanks! That's a really handy guide. My established tank has that "good" smell. My brand new one has so little bacteria and only two little fishies in the 30g, and have only been there 48 hours. So no smell at all yet.

I have an Ammonia and PH Tester kit too.

W


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Thanks! That's a really handy guide. My established tank has that "good" smell. My brand new one has so little bacteria and only two little fishies in the 30g, and have only been there 48 hours. So no smell at all yet.
> 
> I have an Ammonia and PH Tester kit too.
> 
> W


No thats not right you take a piece of sponge from the 20G and wedge it in the 30G sponge. That'll keep the 2 fishes alive and speed the cycle of the rest of the sponge to 1 week from 4


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

*ah.*

got it! will do. thanks


----------

